# About to quit another job - I can't catch on fast enough



## Slumknox (Feb 25, 2013)

I quit a job 2 months ago with great hours and a decent wage, simply because after the first few days I wasn't catching on. I was about to be thrown out on my own and I felt like I was going to fail and/or look like an idiot. 

I just got hired on for another position and the same fear is beginning to set in. I just feel like there are too many thing I don't know how to do, and too many things to screw up. It seems like most ppl can be shown how to do something just once, and be fine from there - not me. Not to mention this job is my first exp. running a cash register. I spend all day thinking about all the **** I don't know how to do. It's stressing the hell out of me!!

My family is beginning to wonder what in the hell is wrong with me; It's embarrassing. Oh, And I'm broke.


----------



## AndreaXo (Mar 22, 2014)

oh dude... I know exactly what you're saying. I couldn't catch on quick enough the first two weeks at my job (started in june) so they cut my hours down to just once a week. Even now I'm still making a lot of mistakes, though I feel it's because I don't even get the chance to practice enough. 
The only thing i can advise you is to take your time and try to calm down. If you don't know how to handle something, try to call your manager or ask a coworker to help you out.


----------



## pork (Sep 4, 2011)

I've been at my job for almost a year and I still have trouble understanding certain aspects of it. Being good at something takes time and experience; you can't expect yourself to be perfect at something you've only been doing for two months.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

It sounds like the companies you work for dont understand the importance of proper induction. I learned in my business course that this is the number 1 reason for why people quit their jobs early and it costs the company a lot of money to hire a new person.

I also just joined a new job about a month ago and I feel similar to you but these things take time. I guess I am lucky that my company is encouraging me instead of making me feel dumb.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

The reason why most people are okay with being shown something once and then doing something, especially in customer service jobs like yours, is that it is a fast pace environment without any proper training.

They may show you a video or have you complete a few lousy online courses but that is it with regards to training.

Jobs are horrible in retrospect. Just full of people whom have been there longer than you and expect you to know how everything operates just as they do.

I don't know if you quit already but if you haven't just keep at it.

One thing that helps me get through my job is realizing how meaningless it actually is with regards to the massive size of the universe.

The universe doesn't care about us.

It's easier to observe than to do so people will try and pressure you because you are new. Do your best.

So as long as i'm doing my job to the best of my ability, **** my co-workers and managers if they are getting all uppity about my mistakes.


----------



## DrPepper31 (Jan 27, 2013)

Sorry to hear that! I think it would be better to quit a job if you feel that its not going to work out. I've been fired for 3 jobs because I wasn't catching on quickly also, which doesn't look good at all getting fired.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

What arent you catching on to? Because if it's transactions on the register then you should tell your boss you'd like him to spend some time going over the steps and WRITE them down. Anything that is explained to you should always been written down so you can study it at home.


----------



## Slumknox (Feb 25, 2013)

OutsideR1 said:


> It sounds like the companies you work for dont understand the importance of proper induction. I learned in my business course that this is the number 1 reason for why people quit their jobs early and it costs the company a lot of money to hire a new person.
> 
> I also just joined a new job about a month ago and I feel similar to you but these things take time. I guess I am lucky that my company is encouraging me instead of making me feel dumb.


I had no idea this makes so many people quit jobs. It makes a lot of sense, tho. I feel like if my last job had dedicated, knowledgeable and caring trainers, along with a good thorough training process, then I likely wouldn't have freaked out.


----------



## Slumknox (Feb 25, 2013)

Tymes Rhymes said:


> The reason why most people are okay with being shown something once and then doing something, especially in customer service jobs like yours, is that it is a fast pace environment without any proper training.
> 
> They may show you a video or have you complete a few lousy online courses but that is it with regards to training.
> 
> ...


I haven't quit yet. I usually tell myself I'm not going to until i wake up in the morning and change my mind.

Honestly, if I could have one ability that your everyday person has, it would be the "**** it" mentality. I simply can't apply it to things that aren't really that important.

It would be awesome to do a 5 hour shift, mess a bunch of things up, then leave and not give a ****


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Always take notes. Keep a notepad on you so you can refer back to it when you need to. I still do that for my job and I have been working at my place for nearly 3 years. Things are constantly changing in my field, I have a zillion passwords/door codes/phone numbers to remember, so I keep a small notebook to have information handy.


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

We're always harder on ourselves and often our perception is worse than the reality. Employers are used to people of all experience levels making mistakes. Even if it doesn't seem like it, they DO know we're human and not perfect. If every employer fired everyone who made mistakes, there would be far fewer companies in existence...


----------



## Swagonite (Jun 24, 2014)

bringing a notebook with you the first few months of a job is crucial at least for me. There is so much information being through at you that if you dont write it down you will forget it for sure. Even in interviews when I have questions to ask the interviewer I write down what their responses are. I had one interviewer say oh so your a writing notes person I said "yes" then she responded " Oh okay I'll be a write it notes person too" then proceed to write down everything I said like in a snarky attitude im like girl pls haha.


----------

